# Sightron S-TAC 3-16x42 - MOA-3 Riflescope Super Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Sightron S-TAC 3-16x42 - MOA-3 Riflescope#26013 Super Sale - Reduced from $499.99 to only $239.99*

This is a great opportunity to grab a fantastic scope for an insanely low price. Made in the Philippines, not China. Great quality & features.

The S-TAC 3-16x42 is the ideal scope for target, varmint, and hunting applications. The MOA-3 reticle is a favorite for the AR-platform that provides ample windage and elevation adjustments for competition and targets. A unique flip-up lever is built into the power ring for easy adjustments of cold days.

Covered Target Turrets
Zact-7 Revcoat® Multicoating for excellent light transmission
Exclusive ExacTrack Windage and Elevation adjustment system
30mm one-piece tube design for maximum durability
Second Focal Plane MOA-3 Reticle design
Lifetime Warranty

*Features*
ExacTrack W&E System: Never experience drift with Sightron's patented windage and elevation adjustment technology. It provides proper alignment between the adjustments and the erector tube by maintaining the same constant and accurate point of pressure at zero or extreme adjustments.
Exclusive Optical Design: Using the right materials for the right application, Sightron engineers build optical formulas around the best optical glass to reduce chromatic aberrations, improve color accuracy, deliver excellent light transmission, and best-in-class resolution and sharpness.
Zact-7 Revcoat®: Exclusive Zact-7 Revcoat® multi-coating process employs revolutionary lens coating technology on both surfaces of the lenses for maximum anti-reflection performance and the high light transmission.
Second Focal Plane Reticle: The reticle size remains constant at any zoom range.
Reticle Material: Etched Wire reticle for a superior viewing experience
Shockproof: Built to withstand high caliber recoil and accidental impact
Waterproof: Rated at IPX7 waterproof standards
Fog proof: Nitrogen gas charged for a lifetime of fog free use
Tube Construction: Milled from a single piece of lightweight, industrial grade aluminum

Magnification 3-16x
Objective Lens Diameter 42mm
Eye Relief 3.8 - 4.1 inches
Field of View 32.3 - 6.1ft @100 yds
Tube Size 30mm
Turret Style Target (Resettable)
Zero Stop No
Click Value 1/4 MOA
Minutes Per Revolution 15 MOA
Max Elevation Adjustment 70 MOA
Max Windage Adjustment 70 MOA
Parallax Setting 10 yards to Infinity
Focus Type Side Focus
Reticle Type MOA-3
Focal Plane Second
Illumination No
Finish Matte Black
Waterproof Yes - IPX 7 rated
Anti-Reflection Tech Exclusive Zact-7 Revcoat® Multi-coating
Fog Proof Yes
Length 12.9 inches
Weight 23.3oz

*It is that time of the year that we appeal to you to help raise $$$ for a very worth cause, United Cerebral Palsy.* Those of you that are familiar with us know that the 1st Thursday of August every year we have a huge fund raiser. You can be a HUGE help. If you would please go to this donation page and make a donation of anything, just $1 it would make a big impact. Think of all the forums we participate on. If every member that sees this post would give something, anything, we could raise so much money for Cerebral Palsy of Nassau. Thank you in advance for your generosity. 

*Enter To Win Our Latest Giveaway*

Check out our *July Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Recent Sale Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## joeyjuan443 (4 mo ago)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

